# help with my geckos



## craig1288 (Nov 4, 2009)

hi everyone i have two super hypo x tangerine leopard geckos, two lil girls there about 5months old now and im looking for male to breed with them. i really love my geckos and i want a good male for them. i dont know anything about breeding them so any help would be great. if anyone knows from previous experience, what morphs are good to breed with my hypo i would appreiciate it.


----------



## craig1288 (Nov 4, 2009)

hi everyone i know in the add i said i wanted a male but ive thought about it and i dont want to put my lil girls at risk of injury. so im just looking for a female as a new friend to my geckos 
thankyou craig


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

so.. then any shop to get a new tangerine gecko basically trie umm the mill garden centre they have a lot of em last time when i went like 13 or something its absolutly huge so yh i want a crestie for my next birthday cause i havce a beardie now and he lives in deserrt and i want a rainforest one


----------

